# Pressure washers



## deadmoose

I am in the market for a gas pressure washer. Thoughts on particular models or what to look for in general? I am thinking basic entry level 3k psi ish.


----------



## Teslan

I'm not sure about the gas ones, but I prefer Hotsy pressure washers. We've have an electric one with a water heater for 23 years. With zero problems until the pump needed some work last year and even then it was only about $100 worth of work. Although I don't use it all that often. I did when we first got it and I was 16 and felt I needed to wash my car every other day.


----------



## mlappin

Cant even recall the brand now, but has a Honda GC190 motor.

Pressure is nice, but I wouldn't sacrifice GPM just to get higher pressure. Check several different models out and go wit hone that has both a good pressure output with higher GPM.


----------



## Bonfire

Things I require on a gas powered PW:
Honda motor. Biggest I can get with a pull start. The GX 190.
5 GPM pump. For me, more water is more important. You can play with GPM and pressure by changing the tip. I'd have to look, but if think I have a 4.0 tip on mine.
The pump must be belt driven. A pump mounted directly to the motor via an aluminum bracket will vibrate and over time, crack the bracket. That in turn will then allow the coupler between the engine and pump cranks to wobble and wear out the key ways.

If you use it only a few times a year. A direct mounted pump would probably be ok. I've had good luck with General Pumps. AR pumps have caused me the most problems.


----------



## RockmartGA

deadmoose said:


> I am in the market for a gas pressure washer. Thoughts on particular models or what to look for in general? I am thinking basic entry level 3k psi ish.


If you're just looking for a basic consumer model, then probably a trip to the local Home Depot or Lowes is your best bet. As others have noted, it is hard to beat the Honda engines in applications such as this.

One thing I have noticed is that the pumps on these newer model pressure washers are very small. Not sure of the longevity as they "look" flimsy.


----------



## somedevildawg

Pressure washers.....I can tell ya this, ya get what ya pay for, and sometimes you pay for a pile of junk.....I'll go against the grain a bit, although I do love Honda engines, unless you're spending a lot of money, I wouldn't worry to much about the engine, I ain't never had a pump on a cheaper unit last any length of time, engine probably didn't have enuf time to seat the rings, I have a Karcher that I bought several (10) years ago, a very good washer, 12 hp Honda, pump made in Germany 3.7k psi, built in reel for the hose (very, very nice). Great pressure washer.....pump went out last year, new pump was $900 I opted to buy a new one, bought a troybilt from lowes, what a pos....took it back within 3 days, got the John Deere $999, it's better, a decent unit, but it won't play with my old Karcher, Briggs and Stratton has some good units and use General pumps I think, for the money...if I had to buy one today( glad I don't) probably would buy the Briggs...$750 hth


----------



## Teslan

somedevildawg said:


> Pressure washers.....I can tell ya this, ya get what ya pay for, and sometimes you pay for a pile of junk.....I'll go against the grain a bit, although I do love Honda engines, unless you're spending a lot of money, I wouldn't worry to much about the engine, I ain't never had a pump on a cheaper unit last any length of time, engine probably didn't have enuf time to seat the rings, I have a Karcher that I bought several (10) years ago, a very good washer, 12 hp Honda, pump made in Germany 3.7k psi, built in reel for the hose (very, very nice). Great pressure washer.....pump went out last year, new pump was $900 I opted to buy a new one, bought a troybilt from lowes, what a pos....took it back within 3 days, got the John Deere $999, it's better, a decent unit, but it won't play with my old Karcher, Briggs and Stratton has some good units and use General pumps I think, for the money...if I had to buy one today( glad I don't) probably would buy the Briggs...$750 hth


I guess that's why Hotsy pressure washers cost so much? When my pump had a little problem on it I thought I would need to buy a new pressure washer and one like mine was $5000 new. My old one was $2500 in 1991. One thing about Hotsy pressure washers in this area is they have a good dealer to service them.


----------



## mlappin

I looked thru Hotsy's website, very nice. Especially liked the 5700 series, electric motor with natural gas capable of running two guns.

A place I used to work had either a Hotsy or Karcher. Could either use it as a cold water washer, hot water or could change a few things and use it as steam if I remember right. I have a steam cleaner now ($25 at a auction, works fine) but if I was to replace it I'd go with hot water instead. Really hard to see what you're washing with all that steam rolling around.

To our married members, be sure to type in "hotsy pressure washers" or you might have some explaining to do later.


----------



## Teslan

mlappin said:


> I looked thru Hotsy's website, very nice. Especially liked the 5700 series, electric motor with natural gas capable of running two guns.
> 
> A place I used to work had either a Hotsy or Karcher. Could either use it as a cold water washer, hot water or could change a few things and use it as steam if I remember right. I have a steam cleaner now ($25 at a auction, works fine) but if I was to replace it I'd go with hot water instead. Really hard to see what you're washing with all that steam rolling around.
> 
> To our married members, be sure to type in "hotsy pressure washers" or you might have some explaining to do later.


Our Hotsy has the hot water, but just turn the burner off and it is cold. It uses diesel for the burner. It gets so hot you can't touch the metal part of the wand and will burn if the water drops on you. I don't ever use it that hot. I go for about 150 degrees. Keeps the steam off so you can see and won't burn you as quick. Sure cleans grease and oil off of things quick. I'm not sure how I could clean off under our swather head at the end of the season without it. If you get one with a burner and if you don't use it in winter and it sits in an unheated shop it's best to suck up antifreeze into it for the winter. We were told when we bought it that if you don't you will be replacing the coils pretty quick.


----------



## swmnhay

deadmoose said:


> I am in the market for a gas pressure washer. Thoughts on particular models or what to look for in general? I am thinking basic entry level 3k psi ish.


Friend of mine sells Alkota.He might be able to help you out.He says they are the best.LOL.He has a store at Willmar.

http://www.psipowerwashers.com/


----------



## Grateful11

I'd like to have a really nice electric but they aren't cheap, one less gas engine to deal with. Right now we're getting by with a decent size Karcher electric, it gets the job done but it's no where near heavy duty.

I'd like to have this one:

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200347872_200347872

or this one:

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200324563_200324563


----------



## deadmoose

I was thinking more of something like this:
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200594734_200594734

Cy it looks like he may be right about the best. But I am not yet aspiring to that high. I had a snap on electric 1700 psi and thought it was under powered. I sold it to my sister. As for hot water my brother put hot and cold in his new house. Cost about $50,for the manifold. I may do you that someday.


----------



## Grateful11

That's not a bad price on a 3000psi machine. At that price one would expect a Chinese engine but it has a Honda GC. I hear the GC series is a 5 year engine but that's just internet talk.


----------



## Teslan

Don't you guys tear off paint with 3000 psi. Mine is only about 1500 and I've accidently torn off paint.


----------



## mlappin

Teslan said:


> Don't you guys tear off paint with 3000 psi. Mine is only about 1500 and I've accidently torn off paint.


Depends on which nozzle you're using, how close to the work and how good the paint is. Bad prep work equals loose paint. You should see what my steam cleaner does to bad paint.


----------



## Teslan

mlappin said:


> Depends on which nozzle you're using, how close to the work and how good the paint is. Bad prep work equals loose paint. You should see what my steam cleaner does to bad paint.


Maybe cold water at 3000 psi doesn't do as much to questionable paint jobs then lower psi with hot water or steam.


----------



## carcajou

I traded some hay last spring for a used 4000 psi, 4 gallon/min washer with a boiler like a Hotsy. Valued the trade at $1500. With cold water it used to take me about 7 hrs to wash the discbine , with hot water maybe 2. The one thing i really like that i didn't expect was the ability to strip paint off things. With a razor nozzle and it turned up to high it works just like a sand blaster without the mess. I think that's the best trade i ever made for hay.


----------



## Teslan

carcajou said:


> I traded some hay last year spring for a used 4000 psi, 4 gallon/min washer with a boiler like a Hotsy. Valued the trade at $1500. With cold water it used to take me about 7 hrs to wash the discbine , with hot water maybe 2. The one thing i really like that i didn't expect was the ability to strip paint off things. With a razor nozzle and it turned up to high it works just like a sand blaster without the mess. I think that's the best trade i ever made for hay.


Years ago when we were thinking about buying our Hotsy the sales guy brought it out to our farm to let me wash our sickle swather off to try it out. Discbines are even harder then sickle machines to clean. Previously we attempted to wash it with just a garden hose and nozzle. He let me wash half of it then stopped me to see how we liked it and said now you have to buy it to finish the job. We bought it then and there.


----------



## deadmoose

What about Generac? Website says most made in WI.


----------



## barnrope

Got a friend who sells Karcher in Owatonna and is a wheeler dealer. 507-676-6736


----------



## somedevildawg

deadmoose said:


> What about Generac? Website says most made in WI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20140503_113242559_HDR.jpg


Good stuff.....Briggs' private label I think...


----------



## markty32

I have a diesel powered looks to be an old lister single cylinder diesel., with a 3600-4000psi a very reliable machine have had petrol in the past just an issue is alot rust's away., so i purchased the lister second hand and sprayed it marine enamel so it doesnt rust cannot get model no's etc but a very tough good machine. I suggest go diesel and with a marine enamel to provent rusting. BY A BRAND NAME AND you will be ok


----------



## markty32

Also for the cheaper chinese washers be careful i can upload pictures of the spray handle exploded in my hands i am lucky it didnt get me!!! imagine 4000psi exploding not nice i can give all pictures as evidence for those interested.


----------



## somedevildawg

markty32 said:


> Also for the cheaper chinese washers be careful i can upload pictures of the spray handle exploded in my hands i am lucky it didnt get me!!! imagine 4000psi exploding not nice i can give all pictures as evidence for those interested.


Marky, was that before or after the Foton....lol.....even down under, Chinese translates into crap....


----------



## stack em up

We use a karcher at work, nice machine . 4.0 gpm 3000 psi with chemical induction. We just put in the second heating coil, but we figured it pumped 100,000 gallons since we bought it. No idea on price, but I do know they are not cheap, neither are parts.


----------



## deadmoose

I bit on the General today. $350 + the gov share put it just shy of $375. I hope the reviews are right. They seemed pretty positive. American made (whatever that means these days). 2.7 GPM 3100 psi. It set up easy. Using detergent is easy. It started on the first pull. If it holds up I will be a happy camper.

It cleaned up my mower nice. Tractor gets round 2 tomorrow. It was MUDDY.


----------



## jturbo10

My pressure washer is a 3500psi with a Honda motor. Don't remember the size of the pump or brand. All I know is the Honda engine is a must as it is so dependable that you don't ever worry about it. Only issues are the screens on the turbo nozzles which you have to keep clean of debris. My Honda has thousands of hours on it and still does not burn any oil but I try to keep the vapor/mist off the engine when it is running.


----------



## deadmoose

Jt- I must ask- what is your business pressure washing? How many years to put just 1000 hours on a pressure washer?


----------



## mlappin

Be careful, just because it says Honda doesn't mean a lot, they have a few lines of motors. The GC is the cheap one, the GT or GTX is the top of the line. The GT on our seed tender starts the first pull every time, the GC on my pressure washer not so much.


----------



## ARD Farm

My take on pressure washers after 40 odd years of ownership is, the engines always outlast the pumps (even Cat pumps) and the water you use will have a very direct impact on the life of the unit, even moreso than regular maintenance.

We have terrible water here, in fact most people have holding tanks and trucked in water. Not me. I treat it with H2O2 but it's still loaded with dissolved calcium and a trace of ferric iron. I'm used to red underwear, so is the wife and we are both used to the white haze it leaves on the shower door, Oxy-Clean handles that.

You can't use Oxy-Clean in your pressure washer and the calcium and iron eventually destroys the ceramic pistons that make the pressure, gums up the works and basically makes the unit a landfill candidate, long before the engine poops out.

What I do now (not to be green) but to make my pressure washer last is, I capture rainwater from the shop roof via screnned gutters and channel it into IBC Totes and use the rain water to pressure wash the farm equipment, the cars and the motorcycles.

Rainwater is naturally soft and has almost a neutral PH, making it great for washing stuff and leaving no film or water spots. Just be sure to cover the totes in black plastic sheeting or they will grow algae from the sunlight..... I got some really nice seperators at Lowes that attach to the downspouts that allow rainwater to pass, while excluding leaves and bugs and they were cheap and they interlock with plastic corrugated drainage pipe, the pipe I use to go from the seperators to the totes.

Best thing is rainwater won't destroy your pressure washer pump before it's time.....

On pressure washers, I've had everything from 1500 psi cold to 4000 psi diesel fired hot. From Cat pumps to General Triplex and from my experience, hot cleans better than cold but hot can strip bearings of lubricant quicker, especially if the static pressure is high and the nozzle is narrow.

My latest washer is a cheapo Harbor Freight triplex rotary direct couple with a 5 horse Predator engine that starts first pull everytime. Knowing that the motors always outlast the pumps I bought an extra AR triplex rotary from Northern Tool for a big time 150 bucks delivered by DHL (Dumb and Hopelessly Lost) to my door.

I keep the oil changed in the engine and the pump yearly (straight 30 weight non-detergent in the pump) and multi-grade Shell in the engine (same stuff the tractors get). It's 2 years old now, gets used a lot (tractors get dirty here, cars and trucks too) and shows no signs of pooping out, Best of all, it was under 300 bucks OTD, tax included.

I did add a 'Pony Pump' 110 volt model to the pressure washer cart to transfer the water from the totes to the unit under pressure as most pressure washer pumps will have a bit of suction, but not enough to stay primed and you do not want to run a pressure washer pump dry, it scores the ceramic pistoms.

I figure this one will outlast me. I'm 66 so I don't have all that long left anyway.

Just my experiences, yours may vary.


----------



## Grateful11

We use a 1700psi Karcher that cleans everything we need it to do. The Turbo tip will mess up paint that's not in great shape. It blew a plastic elbow inside of it this past Spring, got on eBay and found the part for like $10, back in business. e like electric, one less gas engine to get messed up with crappy ethanol gas. Next electric will probably be one from Northern Hydraulics.

Something like this:

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200350515_200350515

Didn't know anyone was selling PTO driven pressure washers, kinda pricey.

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/category_pressure-washers+pto-pressure-washers


----------



## ARD Farm

If I ever considered an electric powered washer, I'd get a TEFC 220/1 3-5 horsepower motor, a CAT triplex pump with chemical injector and adjustable unloader and QD hose and gun.

Cat makes and sells close coupled to electric motor pumps, probably cheaper than Northern sells them for, so do the assembly yourself.

I don't have good luck with Northern's stuff as a rule......

Small engines run and store just fime with Marine Stabil (blue) in the crap gas.


----------



## deadmoose

What about just using good gas? I am still testing the theory but so far so good. No ethanol makes a happy machine.


----------



## ARD Farm

deadmoose said:


> What about just using good gas? I am still testing the theory but so far so good. No ethanol makes a happy machine.


Pretty hard to find that around here. Everything has corn liquor in it it seems. Some more than others. BP seems to have the least (according to the little ethanol bottle I have that shows the water content, to Speedway thats about all corn liquor.

Exception is racing gas but there is only one station within 20 miles that has it and it's a third again as much as premium.

I bought some stuff (blue in a clear plastic bottle) on a recommendation by one of the sales clerks at TSC but it did nothing that Sea Foam don't do and it was even more. Smelled like Stoddard Solvent to me.

I buy Marine Stabil in the quart jug and lace every 5 gallons with 1.5 ounces..... Thanks Obama.


----------



## ARD Farm

Grateful11 said:


> We use a 1700psi Karcher that cleans everything we need it to do. The Turbo tip will mess up paint that's not in great shape. It blew a plastic elbow inside of it this past Spring, got on eBay and found the part for like $10, back in business. e like electric, one less gas engine to get messed up with crappy ethanol gas. Next electric will probably be one from Northern Hydraulics.
> 
> Something like this:
> 
> http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200350515_200350515
> 
> Didn't know anyone was selling PTO driven pressure washers, kinda pricey.
> 
> http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/category_pressure-washers+pto-pressure-washers


I bought a turbo tip at Menards for I think, 15 bucks and it lasted about 10 mintes and expired.

It was a Briggs and Stratton baged made in China item. I blew the end right out. The little white ceramic tip vanished. :wub:


----------



## Bgriffin856

Shoulda bought one of these. I love it starts with one pull and washes everything we need it too


----------

